# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  My English for your Russian

## PhlAntel

My name is Philip. I am a native speaker of English and an advanced beginner in Russian, looking to trade language for language, no money. I live in Brooklyn, but I am frequently in Manhattan, Queens, and Long Island. Flexible hours.  347.885.9106

----------


## ganqTurgon

Do you mean contact in real life, or on the Internet?

----------


## Yazeed

Why does this sound like an escort ad?

----------


## Zaya

У вас они так выглядят?  ::

----------

